# Abby is getting mean any ideas?



## abbygirl (Jun 25, 2012)

Our Vizsla is 15 years old and in the past 6 months has started with some attitude. Over the past year she has began going on the floor which only occurred when her environment changed (moving or someone else watching her). We can let her out side to go and bring her in and she will go immediately on the floor. When we verbally scold her then we see a side of her we have never seen before. She growls shows her teeth and we truly do not feel safe around her. She has lost her hearing (we think) or she has just decided to ignore us which i think is the case (she can hear someone getting food or opening the fridge from 3 rooms away. She takes after people and has not bitten anyone but she acts like she wants to. (we can't trust her anymore!)

I have trimmed her toe nails every 2 weeks for 15 years to try and save our hardwood floors. She will not let that happen any more as she now bits me hard enough to draw blood. 

We may just be facing the fact it is time to put her down and having a really hard time with this! Anyone have any advice? Has she lived above average for a Vizsla?

Thanks


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Has she been to the vet's office lately? It could very easily be something health-related. (Arthritis, urinary tract infection, etc.)


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I second the above. I will also say that it's not uncommon for older dogs to develop dementia. There are meds that can help with this.

I definitely wouldn't assume it's time to put her down before getting her checked out. She is up there in age, that's for sure..but she could have much life left in her!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*15 *years... Abby is a great old lady. 

abbygirl, you cared for her for 15 years... most of us have baby Vizslas here  You should be giving us advice...

In any case, our breeder's dog was 15 and she mentioned that at that age, life quality is more important than any vet check.

They stopped cutting her nails and concentrated on making her as comfortable as possible. She was wearing a warm sweater and had all the space she needed to roam around. One day she had trouble standing up straight and stopped eating a wile before... This was the time they visited the vet... 

All the best,
Julius


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You need to get her to the Vet.
When my last Vizsla, Rush, got to be about 13, or 14 he changed too. We had him on oral doses of Metacam to ease his discomfort. He was still a happy active guy, but the Vet just figured that arthritis and maybe the aging of his spine was really bothering him.
I would try to trim Abbeys toenails after she settles herself in position. It could be that for you to get her in the position to trim the toenails is hurting her.
Try the Vet, and try the Metacam.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, and welcome to the forums. I'm pretty sure that Abby just doesn't feel very well. At 15, it's only natural for her to have some health issues. Having gone through this "old dog" thing many times in my life, my advice to you is to make her quality of life as high as you can. If this means medicine, as Gunnr posted, then that's what you should do. When her time comes, you don't want to have any regrets.

I wouldn't consider putting her down until she is refusing food completely for longer than a day or two. I've had a number of Vets tell me that appetite is the best indicator of how they are feeling. Try to make her last months and years as comfortable as possible, and be as understanding as you can. She's quite old. You'd be crabby, too, if you hurt all the time. There's a special place in my heart for old dogs. Give Abby a little scritchy-scratch from me.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry to hear Abby is changing.it Must be so hard to watch after 15 years. I have no advice to offer here since my oldest is only 7, but it looks like others have you covered. I just wanted to tell you that I'm sorry for both you, and Abby, that you're having to deal with this. I hope you can figure out how to make it better.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We have an older dog of a different breed and he has definitely become a bit more crabby in his old age. I think they just hurt from aches & pains, they get confused easily & their senses don't work as well so it makes them more fearful. Then on top of that, when we scold them, they don't understand why anymore. Mine has gotten a bit more aggressive when he is scolded too. 

You do need to trim her nails - especially because she is so old & she'll slide around & hurt herself. I'd get a muzzle or start taking her to the vet to get it done. 

Your dog is probably peeing where she feels comfortable. She probably comes inside & feels loved & secure and then she just can't hold it anymore. 

Why don't you take your old girl outside, watch her and see if she pees. If she doesn't, bring her inside & then immediately take her back outside. You'll probably have to change your routine a bit until you find what works.

You could also throw a doggie diaper on her before she comes back in. Extra steps but worth it for her old age comfort. She's been a long term companion for you - I'd keep her around as long as she is not in agony or completely incontinent with her urine & bowels.


----------

